# Vitamin K, oral for newborn



## cbrinknet (Jun 3, 2011)

Does anyone know what the HCPCS code would be for an oral dose of Vitamin K to single liveborn (V30.x)? I see that J3430 is for Injection of Vitamin K. Possibly J8499?? In addition to the supply of Vitamin K, would the procedure code be 99429 (Unlisted Preventive Med. Svc.) or is the administration of Vit. K included in 99460 (Initial Hospital or birthing center care, E/M)?  Thanks for the feedback!


----------

